# Please Help Doctors can't tell me what is wrong with me !



## Mr. T (Jul 8, 2016)

Ive been going thru hell last four months. 4 er visits and no awnsers that help.
I was diagnosed with strep throat at first but my throat never hurt or had any spots. I went to er for sever stomach cramps and gurgling. Lost 30lbs in 2 months. Doctor said strep can cause the cramps. Was given shot penicillin was sent home got better for 2 days then it was back and even worse
Went to doc again had extreme high blood pressure and in terrible pain. Test all were normal. Was told I had a ulcer. Another shot was given. Went home and was fine for a month and its back. Trouble urinating frequently urinating. Burning urine at times. Contantly changes in bowel movements and habits. The worst is this jaw and neck pain. Please someone help me!


----------



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm no doc so take my advice for what it's worth. Many people here have reported that their problems started with an infection for which antibiotics were prescribed. I myself am a victim of these antibiotics. My problems started after I was given six antibiotics for an infection. These medications are harmful to body and especially to gut. I suffer from burning urination too.


----------



## Alida Wagner (Jul 22, 2016)

It sounds like you've been on a lot of antibiotics which can disrupt the balance of good and bad bacteria in your gut. Changing your diet will be a start-I like GAPS and SCD. It may also be a good idea to find a functional medicine doctor in your area. You can find someone at functionalmedicine.org

Unfortunately, IBS is a diagnosis of exclusion so most of us never get a lab test with all the answers.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

very true alida


----------

